# farmall C



## dieselman (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi everyone, thought I would show you my new purchase, I think it is a 1948. Row crop tractors are rare in this part of the country so I had to have it. It does run, the gas tank has been removed for cleaning and repair, also have the hood etc. I do need a new or good used battery box and gauge housing, they have been eaten away by years of battery acid and also a gas cap. I would like to keep this unit original if possible..........dieselman.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Congrats on the purchase! 

For the parts you need, I'd look to see if you have any local junkyards that have tractor parts. Here in the US we have All States Ag Parts with something like 5 yards in their system. You could try to see if they have the stuff you need and if they will ship to Canada. The Farmall C was replaced by the Farmall 200, so parts from that might work on your C.


----------



## hawk1099 (Jun 22, 2011)

Country Boy said:


> Congrats on the purchase!
> 
> For the parts you need, I'd look to see if you have any local junkyards that have tractor parts. Here in the US we have All States Ag Parts with something like 5 yards in their system. You could try to see if they have the stuff you need and if they will ship to Canada. The Farmall C was replaced by the Farmall 200, so parts from that might work on your C.


i have a super c and it reminds me if what i had to get done and it runs now (grins)

but another place to try is oem tractor parts . com (run it together for the web site) not sure if they would ship up to canada but they have a toll free 800 number to call and ask in case you strike out at the junk yards

good luck and good looking c


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Congrats on new purchase thanks for keeping yesterday iron still alive.


----------

